# enante



## almero

Una pequeña pregunta, quiero saber si existe esta palabra *ENANTE* y si se puede decir esta frase, enante en la mañana lavé mi carro.


----------



## pocoloco

*Enante... no, no existe. Pero dinos, ¿Qué es lo que quieres dar a entender con esa palabra?
*


----------



## almero

¡Por ejemplo, en antes! ¿no se puede unir en ENANTE?


----------



## pocoloco

Negativo. En español no hay esa clase de contracciones. Pero si lo que quieres decir es: *ya lavé mi carro antes...* o *antes... en la mañana lavé mi carro*, la cuestión es: ¿*antes de qué*? ¿antes de desayunar? ¿antes de bañarte?... ¿me explico?, porque en este caso, lo que supongo es que quieres usar una palabra equivalente a *before...*


----------



## colombo-aussie

almero said:


> una pequena pregunta, quiero saber si existe esta palabra *ENANTE* y si se puede decir esta frase, enante en la manana lave mi carro ??


 

Hola,

Respecto a tu pregunta te puedo decir lo siguiente:

Si existe una palabra, pero esta se escribe de la siguiente forma *"ENANTES"* . esto es un adjetivo que significa "*recientemente" o "antes"*

Tu oración sería valida si le agregas la *(s)* a* ENANTE.*



*cya*


----------



## colombo-aussie

pocoloco said:


> Negativo. En español no hay esa clase de contracciones. Pero si lo que quieres decir es: *ya lavé mi carro antes...* o *antes... en la mañana lavé mi carro*, la cuestión es: ¿*antes de qué*? ¿antes de desayunar? ¿antes de bañarte?... ¿me explico?, porque en este caso, lo que supongo es que quieres usar una palabra equivalente a *before...*


 

Hola,

segun la RAE : 

*enantes**.*
(De _enante_2).

*1. *adv. t._ Col._,_ Pan._,_ Perú_ y_ Ven._ *recientemente.*
*2. *adv. t. desus. *antes* (‖ con idea de prioridad de tiempo). Era u. c. vulg.


cya...
__


----------



## pocoloco

*Hola, acerco esta referencia del vínculo *http://blog.panamacom.com/2006/12/18/enantes/ 

*Y dice esto:*
"Usualmente personas de otros paises latinoamericanos se burlan de los Panameños por utilizar la palabra “enantes” en su diario hablar. Por lo tanto decidimos consultar el Diccionario de la lengua española de la Real Academia, y la palabra existe dentro del diccionario. Fue recientemente agregada por lo tanto su uso ya es oficial."
*enantes**.* (De _enante_2).*1.*adv. t._ Col._,_ Pan._,_ Perú_ y_ Ven. *recientemente*
_*2.* adv. t. desus. *antes* (ǁ con idea de prioridad de tiempo). Era u. c. vulg.
Tambien puede ir directamente a http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/ y poner en el buscador: enantes 

*Bien, pues esta palabra fue adicionada enantes de manera oficial por los "meros-meros". Por lo ponto yo seguiré utilizando recientemente, desde que dudo que por acá, en México, me pueda dar a entender con dicho termino enantes insertado en el catálogo de la RAE. Hoy he aprendido una nueva palabra. Gracias.*


----------



## colombo-aussie

pocoloco said:


> *Hola, acerco esta referencia del vínculo *http://blog.panamacom.com/2006/12/18/enantes/
> 
> *Y dice esto:*
> "Usualmente personas de otros paises latinoamericanos se burlan de los Panameños por utilizar la palabra “enantes” en su diario hablar. Por lo tanto decidimos consultar el Diccionario de la lengua española de la Real Academia, y la palabra existe dentro del diccionario. Fue recientemente agregada por lo tanto su uso ya es oficial."
> *enantes**.* (De _enante_2).*1.*adv. t._ Col._,_ Pan._,_ Perú_ y_ Ven. *recientemente*_
> *2.* adv. t. desus. *antes* (ǁ con idea de prioridad de tiempo). Era u. c. vulg.
> Tambien puede ir directamente a http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/ y poner en el buscador: enantes
> 
> *Bien, pues esta palabra fue adicionada enantes de manera oficial por los "meros-meros". Por lo ponto yo seguiré utilizando recientemente, desde que dudo que por acá, en México, me pueda dar a entender con dicho termino enantes insertado en el catálogo de la RAE. Hoy he aprendido una nueva palabra. Gracias.*


 
Amigo,

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, esta palabra "ENANTES" me parese fatal, nunca la útilizo. Solo quería responderle al forero ALMERO su inquietud de si existia o no.

Que tengas un buen día.....cya


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Tampoco sabía que _*enantes*_ estaba aceptado por la RAE. Particularmente me parece cacofónico. En su lugar recomendaría _*recientemente, antes, anteriormente, hace un rato, más temprano*_...

Atentamente,


----------



## elbeto

Si la audiencia es de Colombia, Panamá, Perú o Venezuela, tal vez les haría sentido. Si la audiencia abarca otros países de habla hispana, seguría el consejo de Erasmo. Si no quisiera fallar, igual le haría caso a Erasmo.

Saludos.


----------



## pocoloco

Amigos míos, acabo de detectar que este asunto ya se había discutido aquí mismo hace relativamente poco tiempo, o sea,  *enantes*. ¿No es así, mi ilustre Elbeto? 

Va el link: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=348263

Por otro lado, recuerdo haber escuchado algunas veces, hace mucho tiempo, entre personas de muy baja cultura, el término *endenantes*, al que yo atribuí el sentido de *anteriormente*. Comoquiera que sea, coincido con los foristas que aquí han dado a notar tanto el carácter muy localista, que circunscribe la utilización de este término a unas pocas regiones del continente, como el dato de que suena espantoso. Sería interesante saber, tocante a las regiones donde circula este vocablo, en qué niveles socioculturales es donde se concentra su uso, dado que tengo la sospecha de que esto ocurre en capas sociales de escasa formación cultural, aunque tal vez esté equivocado.


----------



## PPC

He escuchado "endenante" en el sur de Chile.  Pero como en Chile nos comemos las "s", perfectamente podría haber sido "endenantes"


----------



## elbeto

pocoloco said:


> Amigos míos, acabo de detectar que este asunto ya se había discutido aquí mismo hace relativamente poco tiempo, o sea, *enantes*. ¿No es así, mi ilustre Elbeto?
> 
> Va el link:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=348263
> ...


¡Tienes razón pocoloco! Ahora lo recuerdo... es que ha pasado tanto tiempo... tan solo tenía 8 posts de vida, era un pequeñuelo.  
[Esto fue lo que dije.]


pocoloco said:


> ...
> Por otro lado, recuerdo haber escuchado algunas veces, hace mucho tiempo, entre personas de muy baja cultura, el término *endenantes*, al que yo atribuí el sentido de *anteriormente*.
> ...


Siempre que escucho algo así, sea que lo diga otro o que lo diga yo mismo, me recuerdo a mi mísmo el término "cantinflear," que si bien no es harto usado, sí se usa y también está aceptado por la RAE. Tal vez en otras regiones de nuestra América, la podrían considerar como una expresión usada entre personas de bajo nivel cultural. Como tu dices, y coincido contigo, sería interesante saber si es de uso general en aquellos países... quizás nos llevemos alguna sorpresa.
Saludos.


----------



## yuggoth

Existe la forma "enantes" en el antiguo dialecto leonés y asturiano,con el significado de "antes","Hace poco tiempo"


----------



## anuneo

Enantes esta bien.
Y este foro es tan bueno que veo que mi abuelita tenia un muy buen español, pues utilizaba la palabra ENANTES, que yo pensaba estaba mal.


----------



## josé león

Al menos en Ecuador, "enantes" es utilizada en el habla corriente. Es mal precibido -y utilizado- en el  "habla menos culta,   _"endenantes_"


----------



## Jellby

Endiluego... que mal habla la gente, endevé


----------



## pocoloco

Jellby said:


> Endiluego... que mal habla la gente, endevé


 
Estoy de a-cuervo contigo, Ellbi, pero !ni hablar!  (el habla popular va por enfrente de la norma, que horror)


----------



## yuggoth

pocoloco said:


> Estoy de a-cuervo contigo, Ellbi, pero !ni hablar!  (el habla popular va por enfrente de la norma, que horror)


Al habla popular se recurre infinidad de veces para hacer estudios histórico fonéticos,etimológicos,paleolingüísticos y demás con muy buenos resultados,y no suele ser tan inculta e incorrecta como mucha gente cree.Muchas voces que la gente cree incorrecciones resultan venir más directamente del latín (o árabe,u otra lengua) que el vocablo estándar.Ni qué decir tiene si nos referimos a los dialectos,en los cuales se observa ésto de manera especial.
Además,la lengua acaba aceptando como norma las "incorrecciones" populares (así se formaron las lenguas romances,entre ellas el castellano.).
Concretamente la voz "enantes" viene directamente de la voz latina "in ante" o "in antis",que indica algo inmediatamente anterior,que ha pasado hace muy poco.Vocablos parecidos los conserva de una forma que me causa envidia el castellano de América.
Pensémoslo un poco antes de juzgar los _dialectalismos_ y _formas populares._


----------



## anuneo

Yuggoth: Sorprendente tu aclaración.
Estoy de acuerdo en todo, por que siempre pensé que algunas personas hablaban muy mal, con palabras que realmente daba pena utilizar en publico, pero me doy cuenta que realmente el idioma Español es tan amplio que sorprende.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Recuerdo haber escuchado en película mexicanas muy antiguas y generalmente a personajes campiranos la expresión "desde endenantes" como paara decir "desde hace mucho", o algo así.


----------



## anuneo

Janis. No entendi *campiranos.*


----------



## Alethia

estoy de acuerdo con yuggoth y anuneo
es mejor escuchar y aprender de los demas que no juzgarlos porque no hablen o sean igual a nosotros

tambien he de anadir que me encanta como suena la palabra *enantes*


----------



## Janis Joplin

anuneo said:


> Janis. No entendi *campiranos.*


 
Es sinónimo de campesino pero no se refiere exclusivamente a la gente que trabaja en el campo sino que vive en esas zonas.


----------



## Saturno_777

En Panamá es común el uso de la palabra "enantes" en el habla cotidiana, y también se utiliza "enante", sin la ese.  No se circunscribe al habla del vulgo o de personas de escasa cultura.  En cualquier parte del país es perfectamente comprensible este vocablo.

Claro está que también son de uso común, y preferido, términos o expresiones tales como "recientemente", "hace un momento", "hace un rato", "hace un instante", etc.

Sin embargo, el uso de "enantes" hace referencia a algún hecho ocurrido en un momento inmediatamente anterior, o con escaso tiempo transcurrido a partir del mismo, y es utilizado en forma coloquial favoreciendo la economía en el lenguaje hablado.


----------



## Vampiro

PPC said:
			
		

> He escuchado "endenante" en el sur de Chile. Pero como en Chile nos comemos las "s", perfectamente podría haber sido "endenantes"


Correcto, se suele escuchar en Chile, y no sólo en el sur.
Pero es considerado como forma incorrecta de hablar, porque no es más que una deformación del vocablo "denante", que es perfectamente aceptado (pero poco usado) en el lenguaje culto.
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también se usa la forma denantes, aunque se considera propia de gente que no habla bien español.

Saqué el permiso desde denantes de saber que iba a ir.


----------



## Vampiro

Toño Torreón said:
			
		

> Por acá también se usa la forma denantes, aunque se considera propia de gente que no habla bien español.


Acá la expresión _denante_ (sin “s”) no es considerada una forma incorrecta de hablar (de hecho no lo es)
“Endenante” sí es muy mal visto, y “endenantes” peor aún.
“Denante” se usa poco, pero es correctísimamente correcta.



> Saqué el permiso desde denantes de saber que iba a ir.



Si lo pones de esa manera a cualquiera le suena mal…

Saludos.

.


----------



## Saturno_777

Saturno_777 said:


> En Panamá es común el uso de la palabra "enantes" en el habla cotidiana, y también se utiliza "enante", sin la ese.  No se circunscribe al habla del vulgo o de personas de escasa cultura.  En cualquier parte del país es perfectamente comprensible este vocablo.
> 
> Claro está que también son de uso común, y preferido, términos o expresiones tales como "recientemente", "hace un momento", "hace un rato", "hace un instante", etc.



Aunque para ser sincero, en realidad se utiliza "enante", sin la ese.  "Enantes" lo he escuchado muy poco.


----------



## pegasos

Se dice denante en Chile.
Refiere a un tiempo atras, pero a el mismo día. 
Por ejemplo: lave mi auto denante.


----------



## beatrizg

yuggoth said:


> .
> Pensémoslo un poco antes de juzgar los _dialectalismos_ y _formas populares._



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta afirmación. Emitir juicios de valor sobre la forma de hablar de ciertos países/regiones/grupos sociales es para mí más censurable que el uso de muchos de esos términos censurados.    
Es cierto que en Colombia se usa, poco, el término "enantes". Yo se lo he oído decir a campesinos de mi región. Muchos de los términos usados por los campesinos tienen un valor cultural. Este grupo social es el que más guarda las formas que usaban nuestros antepasados. 

Saludos respetuosos.


----------



## Benign0

Totalmente de acuerdo con Yuggoth: Yo oí eso ENANTES  por el campo en Cuba, entre campesinos de raza blanca. Cosa que para mí concuerda con algún uso regional español dejado a un lado por las corrientes más cultas y homogenizantes. Me encanta cuando se rescatan esas voces en textos dramáticos antiguos o contemporáneos, porque así los podemos poner en escena y escucharlos otra vez.


----------



## raulalgri

yuggoth said:


> Al habla popular se recurre infinidad de veces para hacer estudios histórico fonéticos,etimológicos,paleolingüísticos y demás con muy buenos resultados,y no suele ser tan inculta e incorrecta como mucha gente cree.Muchas voces que la gente cree incorrecciones resultan venir más directamente del latín (o árabe,u otra lengua) que el vocablo estándar.Ni qué decir tiene si nos referimos a los dialectos,en los cuales se observa esto de manera especial.
> Además,la lengua acaba aceptando como norma las "incorrecciones" populares (así se formaron las lenguas romances,entre ellas el castellano.).
> Concretamente la voz "enantes" viene directamente de la voz latina "in ante" o "in antis",que indica algo inmediatamente anterior,que ha pasado hace muy poco.Vocablos parecidos los conserva de una forma que me causa envidia el castellano de América.
> Pensémoslo un poco antes de juzgar los _dialectalismos_ y _formas populares._



 ¡Bien dicho! Claro, así también se formó el castellano.



anuneo said:


> Yuggoth: Sorprendente tu aclaración.
> Estoy de acuerdo en todo, por que siempre pensé que algunas personas hablaban muy mal, con palabras que realmente daba pena utilizar en publico, pero me doy cuenta que realmente el idioma Español es tan amplio que sorprende.



 (Esta mano con el dedo gordo hacia arriba no la han dibujado muy bien )



Alethia said:


> estoy de acuerdo con yuggoth y anuneo
> es mejor escuchar y aprender de los demas que no juzgarlos porque no hablen o sean igual a nosotros
> 
> tambien he de anadir que me encanta como suena la palabra *enantes*





Pero yo diría que "es mejor escuchar y aprender de los demas que no juzgarlos porque no hablen o sean igual a nosotros".



Saturno_777 said:


> En Panamá es común el uso de la palabra "enantes" en el habla cotidiana, y también se utiliza "enante", sin la ese.  No se circunscribe al habla del vulgo o de personas de escasa cultura.  En cualquier parte del país es perfectamente comprensible este vocablo.
> 
> Claro está que también son de uso común, y preferido, términos o expresiones tales como "recientemente", "hace un momento", "hace un rato", "hace un instante", etc.
> 
> Sin embargo, el uso de "enantes" hace referencia a algún hecho ocurrido en un momento inmediatamente anterior, o con escaso tiempo transcurrido a partir del mismo, y es utilizado en forma coloquial favoreciendo la economía en el lenguaje hablado.



En el Perú también es bastante común el uso de esta palabra ("enantes"), aunque más precisamente significa "hace un rato", que puede ser un rato corto o un rato largo, pero generalmente dentro del mismo día --a menos que recién sea de madrugada el momento en que lo decimos-- y no tan recientemente como "ahorita nomás". El significado "*hace un rato*" la describe mejor que "recientemente". Las expresiones "hace un ratito" y "hace un ratazo" también pueden ser expresadas por la palabra "enantes". Incluso, para "hace un ratito" también existe "enantitos", pero en forma muy coloquial.



beatrizg said:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta afirmación. Emitir juicios de valor sobre la forma de hablar de ciertos países/regiones/grupos sociales es para mí más censurable que el uso de muchos de esos términos censurados.
> Es cierto que en Colombia se usa, poco, el término "enantes". Yo se lo he oído decir a campesinos de mi región. Muchos de los términos usados por los campesinos tienen un valor cultural. Este grupo social es el que más guarda las formas que usaban nuestros antepasados.
> 
> Saludos respetuosos.



 ¡Bien dicho!



Benign0 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Yuggoth: Yo oí eso ENANTES  por el campo en Cuba, entre campesinos de raza blanca. Cosa que para mí concuerda con algún uso regional español dejado a un lado por las corrientes más cultas y homogenizantes. Me encanta cuando se rescatan esas voces en textos dramáticos antiguos o contemporáneos, porque así los podemos poner en escena y escucharlos otra vez.





Pero tal vez  lo que tú quieres decir es que oíste eso "recientemente" o "hace poco", "no hace mucho", "hace pocos días o semanas", por el campo en Cuba, en vez de "hace un rato".

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8865206#post8865206

Saludos.


----------

